# saugeye tournment! clendening lake



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its finally here. our first tournment will be held at clendening lake april 9th.
799 boat ramp
100% payback!!!
40 dollars per boat
optional 10 dollar big fish pot
1 or 2 persons per boat
6 fish limit 15" min
half pound deduction for each dead fish
you may keep your catch after tournment or release them back
sign up starts at 630 am
take off is 7am
weight in @ 3:30pm

any questions please pm me or just show up in the morning!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How was the turn out what did it take to wi


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

only 4 brave teams came out to play. fish was off. one 16 incher won everything. that one 16 incher won 200 dollars. most expensive 16 inch fish i ever saw!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Haha i heard that. I managed to take big bass with a 12 1/4 incher last spring!


----------

